# Which is the best oil?



## Chris Marais (15/9/14)

Hi, wanna know what the general concensus is on which is the best tobacco flavoured oil? I've been using Liqua and its really harsh. What's really good?

Thanks


----------



## Danny (15/9/14)

Hi chris and welcome to the forum. Its really tough to recommend flavours but personally I really like TBac brew and the turkish tbac from vapemob (www.vapemob.co.za). Otherwise lots of people like tobacco 1 by twisp . If you can get to a retailer most will let you taste the juices etc which is better than ordering online. Oh and craftvapour's honeybadger flavour is also quite good (www.craftvapour.co.za). My experience of liqua juice has also been negative, dont like it one bit.

Its a good idea to add your location/city to your profile, helps other members quite a bit when advising in terms of what retailers are near you and so on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/9/14)

I love a good Tabacco, but haven't had all that's available.

So far, my vote goes Alien Visions Bobbas from Juicy Joes www.juicyjoes.co.za

Or Craft Vapour Honey Badger from CraftVapour www.craftvapour.co.za, www.vapeden.co.za or www.thesteamery.co.za

Figured you might want to know where to get from.

I would also check out www.SubOhmVapors.co.za and look at the WitchersBrew range. Next on my list. Everyone reports good things about that range.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (15/9/14)

I enjoy my Guevara from vapour mountain

For me a smooth tobacco with a strong flavour


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Welcome to the forum @Chris Marais, zip on over to this thread when you have a chance and tell us a bit about yourself. Oh, we don't refer to it as "oil", when people mention oil I think of this:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Jan (15/9/14)

thx i needed that


----------



## rogue zombie (15/9/14)

Rofl!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Silver (15/9/14)

Hi @Chris Marais 

My favourite tobaccoes are from Heathers Heavenly Vapes. Mostly naturally extracted. They are represented locally by Juicy Joes (@ShaneW on this forum)

Then try Witchers Brew Blackbird from Sub Ohm Vapor (@RevnLucky7 on this forum)

You should find a winner among those

Ps - welcome to the forum

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

@Chris Marais I'm wondering, you say that the liquid you have is "harsh", what nic level are you using? If the nicotine content of your juice is too high for you it will tend to burn or sting your throat, is that what you mean? Or is it just the flavour that you find unpleasant?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/9/14)

Chris Marais said:


> Hi, wanna know what the general concensus is on which is the best tobacco flavoured oil? I've been using Liqua and its really harsh. What's really good?
> 
> Thanks


 
Probably the PG content of that range.
Switch to a higher VG blend first. Then look at dropping your nic level, or climb the price scale slightly as things tend to get smoother up the ladder. In the three trouble shooters above you should find a solution. My money is on the PG content.

An 18mg 60/40 VG/PG blend will probably hit as hard as a 12MG in the Liqua range and that's if you're buying your from a reputable vendor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris Marais (16/9/14)

Hey thanks for all the great comments, I'll give a couple of those juices a go. Can anybody tell me what pv is really good at the moment, I took a look at stuff like the Lavatube 2.5 and a few others. I've been using an EVOD which is a real starter pv, so I want something beast that smokes smoothly. I see a lot of people use Smok. Any opinions?


----------



## Alex (16/9/14)

Chris Marais said:


> Hey thanks for all the great comments, I'll give a couple of those juices a go. Can anybody tell me what pv is really good at the moment, I took a look at stuff like the Lavatube 2.5 and a few others. I've been using an EVOD which is a real starter pv, so I want something beast that smokes smoothly. I see a lot of people use Smok. Any opinions?


 
What budget do you have in mind?


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

im not much of a tabacco fan but have given a few toots on vapor moutain - vm4. its not bad. have a order pending for a 30ml bottle so i can give it a fair try. reasonable price too. so a good starting point i think


----------



## Chris Marais (16/9/14)

Budget is about R2500 - R3000


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/14)

Chris Marais said:


> Budget is about R2500 - R3000


 
@Chris Marais at that budget you should consider a REO... you will save a lot of money on your road of vaping if you go straight to the satisfying REO. If you are not in too much of a hurry then try and wait for the next Vape Meet where you can chat to some REO owners and maybe get a toot or two on one of their devices to experience the vape it gives you.

If the thought of making your own coils and wicks is too off putting for now then any of the new electronic mods with a Nautilus Mini or one of the new Kanger tanks is always a safe bet. Since moving almost exclusively to REO's I have lost touch with the commercial tanks so let's see what some of the other guys say.

None of the vendors or retails are allowed to punt their products in the normal forums but if you want their feedback on this issue and I think you should then do a post in the "Who has stock thread" where they are allowed to give advice and punt products they feel you may want.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/who-has-stock.68/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (16/9/14)

@Chris Marais I agree 100% with Rob's suggestions. IMO go for the Reo ..... and you can thank us later.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Chris Marais at that budget you should consider a REO... you will save a lot of money on your road of vaping if you go straight to the satisfying REO. If you are not in too much of a hurry then try and wait for the next Vape Meet where you can chat to some REO owners and maybe get a toot or two on one of their devices to experience the vape it gives you.
> 
> If the thought of making your own coils and wicks is too off putting for now then any of the new electronic mods with a Nautilus Mini or one of the new Kanger tanks is always a safe bet. Since moving almost exclusively to REO's I have lost touch with the commercial tanks so let's see what some of the other guys say.
> 
> ...


 
very good advice from @Rob Fisher.
@Chris Marais thats a pretty awesome budget to play with.
a good device will change how you juice performs flavour wise as well as vapor wise.
step 2 narrow down and home in on what your preference of juice you want,
then you are set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (16/9/14)

thank you later - maybe, but the person might not realise if he had not been down the road to get there.


----------



## Cat (16/9/14)

Liqua is harsh because high PG content - i heard it's 80% PG, or 90%. Although i had a bottle of Liqua Turkish Tobacco, i thought it was vile, put it in the box, and then i tried it again after about 4 weeks. Not bad to begin with but then after a day or so i liked it. ...hmm, but first time i tried it would have been with an iClear16 or the Twisp/maxi clearo, then when i tried it again it was in an EVOD.


----------

